# Bold Cyp didn't hold 150mg/ml at 2/18



## ALLEX (Sep 12, 2017)

So, just a heads up... 

For the first time, tried to make bod cyp for a friend at 150mg/ml. Thought 2/18 would be plenty, but guess what. Crashed bad after 4 days (and it was a hot day, mind you). 

Anyways... He came here desperate and I re-worked the thing ending up with a solid 1.8/22-23 or something very close. 

So, either make it at 125 with a regular 2/20 or go up to 150 with 2/23. Or add some EO. 

This is Brazil, by the way. Hot weather and blah blah blah. So, not really a compound that enjoys being in oil. 

He didn't want to get EQ because liquids are tough to pass.


----------



## mslmn (Sep 12, 2017)

How is the PIP on this one?


----------



## ALLEX (Sep 15, 2017)

mslmn said:


> How is the PIP on this one?



There was some with the original recipe, but barely any now. He's been doing quads though, so there's always some pip.


----------

